# Blue Blood



## LWD (May 24, 2013)

Hey there,

I'm smoking on my blue blood by medicann seeds. Just got over 2 oz's from my grow. Blue Blood is a OG Kush x Blueberry, with 10% CBD. I grew it mainly because of my schizoaffective. It calms me down and keeps me inspired. Had my father smoke some. Says it has no side effects and helps him through pain. I would definitely grow it again. Only drawback it was strong in odor. One hit can set me straight, 3 hits and I am ripped. The high has clarity, and also a buzz.


----------



## ChronIIc KusH (Jul 21, 2013)

hi glad its a good smoke ive got one going now just coming into 8th week and getting milky trics so starting flush how long did yours go for as it says 6-10 weeks bit of a gap lol


----------



## sinsemilla7 (Aug 10, 2013)

LWD said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm smoking on my blue blood by medicann seeds. Just got over 2 oz's from my grow. Blue Blood is a OG Kush x Blueberry, with 10% CBD. I grew it mainly because of my schizoaffective. It calms me down and keeps me inspired. Had my father smoke some. Says it has no side effects and helps him through pain. I would definitely grow it again. Only drawback it was strong in odor. One hit can set me straight, 3 hits and I am ripped. The high has clarity, and also a buzz.


Whats up man, Im really interested in blue blood and would love to see if you have any pictures of her. I think this is a great strains because its high in Thc as well as high in cbd. I think 2:1 is the ratio nature intended, and these strains that are all cbd or 1:1 take away from the balance of good medicine. Good job taking care pf yourself and looking for something that works.


----------



## Constiello (Aug 10, 2013)

pics man pics or_ it didn't happen

_lol seriously though, I've not heard of that shizzle before. Interesting name.


----------

